# Programming two remotes for iPilot



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

I currently have two remotes for my Ipilot. I have the one with the LCD readout and the mini one. Both programmed to the same unit. No problems.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

fishingdave said:


> I currently have two remotes for my Ipilot. I have the one with the LCD readout and the mini one. Both programmed to the same unit. No problems.


^^^what he said. Same here.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

and I have two of the full-size. No issues.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

This from MinnKota manual...

ADDING/REMOVING REMOTES
The CoPilot remote came from the factory already "Learned" by the CoPilot receiver. Any additional remotes must be "Learned" by the receiver. The receiver stores all "Learned" information even when the motor is disconnected from a power source. 
Your receiver may learn up to ten remotes. Any additional remotes can be "Learned" using the following steps. This will also work to "Learn" any remote if all remotes are erased from the receiver. To "Learn" Remotes
To Erase All Remotes from the Receiver
a. Using a small blunt object such as a pen or screwdriver, press and hold the Learn Button located on the side of the receiver.
b. The receiver will emit a continuous tone. 
a. Remove power from the CoPilot receiver by disconnecting the Power Cables, or by making sure that the breaker, if equipped, is "off".
1
1
2 c. Press any button on the remote. d. The receiver will beep 4 times confirming that it has “Learned” the remote successfully.
NOTE: "Learning" the same remote will not overwrite previously “Learned” remotes. If the receiver has “Learned” ten remotes, “Learning" an eleventh remote will overwrite the first.


----------

